#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Будда

## Svarog

Здравствуйте!
Сразу извинюсь, если вопросы могут показаться некорректными, глупыми или стопятьдесятраз обсуждавшимися, но хочу прояснить для себя некоторые моменты.
Согласно Тхераваде, обладает ли Будда какими-либо особыми духовными качествами относительно Архатов? Обладает ли с т.з. Тхеравады Будда совершенной мудростью, совершенным состраданием и совершенной силой?
Если по своим качествам Будда отличается от Архатов, то чем вызвано такое отличие?

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Топпер

> Согласно Тхераваде, обладает ли Будда какими-либо особыми духовными качествами относительно Архатов?


Да, обладает. 
Например, его знание прекращения килес и асав - совершенно настолько, что он смог найти Путь.



> Обладает ли с т.з. Тхеравады Будда совершенной мудростью, совершенным состраданием и совершенной силой?


Его способности больше, чем у Архатов. Например, Будда способен видеть пути каммы во всей полноте. Архаты (при наличии у них способностей) наделены этим в меньшей степени.



> Если по своим качествам Будда отличается от Архатов, то чем вызвано такое отличие?


Отличается по интенсивности сверхспособностей различного рода.
Вызвано это тем, что он накапливал парами в течение многих калп своего пути в виде Бодхисатты.

*Но Ниббана Будды и Архатов одинакова*

----------

Fuerth (24.10.2010), Joy (22.10.2010), Svarog (22.10.2010), Upornikov Vasily (20.01.2012), Zom (22.10.2010), Федор Ф (22.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

Ещё 5 копеек кину - у Будды имеется даже совершенная "житейская мудрость". У архатов - нет. Например, как минимум одно из запрещающих правил Винаи (запрет показывать мирянам чудеса) было установлено из-за инцидента с архатом.

----------

Svarog (22.10.2010), Upornikov Vasily (20.01.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Еще вопрос, мог ли Будда если бы "захотел", продолжать рождаться в сансаре сознательно, с целью того, например, чтобы Учение не исчезло рано или поздно. Т.е. с целью помочь бОльшему количеству существ? Либо может быть он не властен на таким порядком вещей и с обретением Просветления неизбежен окончательный уход?
Есть ли Его слова на эту тему?

----------


## Топпер

> Еще вопрос, мог ли Будда если бы "захотел", продолжать рождаться в сансаре сознательно, с целью того, например, чтобы Учение не исчезло рано или поздно. Т.е. с целью помочь бОльшему количеству существ? Либо может быть он не властен на таким порядком вещей и с обретением Просветления неизбежен окончательный уход?
> Есть ли Его слова на эту тему?


Нет, не мог. С преодолением трёх видов жажды и килес, у Будды как и у других людей, остановилось продуцирование каммы. Раз нет каммы и жажды к существованию, значит нет и нового рождения (согласно патиччасамуппаде нет авидджжи, нет винньяны нет нама-рупы).

Единственное, что мог бы Будда, это на некоторое время продлить жизнь своего тела, пользуясь своими сверхспособностями. Об этом он говорит в Махапариниббана сутте.

----------

Svarog (22.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Если Будда не может пребывать в этом мире постоянно, то получается что он не обладает совершенной мудростью и/или силой и/или состраданием. Т.к. если бы он обладал совершенным состраданием, то стремился бы указать путь к освобождению от страдания всем живым существам. Если он стремится к этому, но не может предотвратить исчезновение Учения, то нет совершенной силы или мудрости.
Хочу разобраться еще в вопросе, почему Будда Шакьямуни решил таки дать Учение (если предположить, согласно некоторому мнению, что он сомневался в возможности этого)? Также слышал, что были Будды, которые, реализовав Просветление, не давали Учение людям.

----------


## Топпер

> Если Будда не может пребывать в этом мире постоянно, то получается что он не обладает совершенной мудростью и/или силой и/или состраданием.


Это ниоткуда не получается. Будда также подчинён законам мироздания. Его тело также старело, болело, требовало еды. Это когда из Будды хотят сделать господа-бога появляются вопросы.



> Т.к. если бы он обладал совершенным состраданием, то стремился бы указать путь к освобождению от страдания всем живым существам.


У Будды не было такой цели. Напротив, он говорил, что понять Дхамму способны только те, у кого мало пыли в глазах. Будда не собирался всех приводить к Ниббане лично. Путь возвещён. Далее наша работа.



> Если он стремится к этому, но не может предотвратить исчезновение Учения, то нет совершенной силы или мудрости.


Есть. Всё есть. Обладая мудростью он понимал, что вечных вещей не бывает. Дхамма тоже рано или поздно придёт в упадок.



> Хочу разобраться еще в вопросе, почему Будда Шакьямуни решил таки дать Учение (если предположить, согласно некоторому мнению, что он сомневался в возможности этого)?


Да, Будда вначале не подумал, что его Дхамма слишком трудна для для постижения. Поэтому Брахме Сахампати пришлось просить Будду. В итоге Будда из сострадания начал всё же учить Дхамме.



> Также слышал, что были Будды, которые, реализовав Просветление, не давали Учение людям.


конечно. Это Паччекабудды. Будда Готама тоже мог стать Паччекабуддой, но потом всё же решил учить людей. За что мы его и почитаем.

----------

Ostrbor (22.10.2010), Raudex (22.10.2010), Upornikov Vasily (20.01.2012), Аня Приходящая (24.10.2010), Федор Ф (22.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

О.к. ,помогите, пожалуйста, тогда понять, что с т.з. Тхеравады является:
*совершенной мудростью Будды* (как я понял это как минимум: полное знание прекращения килес и асав, полное видение путей каммы; что-то еще? например читал в одном источнике, что под совершенной мудростью понимается "знание феномена таким каким он есть на самом деле" (т.е. так сказать "вертикальная" мудрость) и "знание вообще всех феноменов" (т.е. "горизонтальная" мудрость);
*совершенной силой Будды* ](соотносится как то его совершенная сила с умением творить "чудеса"? есть ли предел способности Будды творить "чудеса"?);
*совершенным состраданием Будды.*

----------


## Топпер

> О.к. ,помогите, пожалуйста, тогда понять, что с т.з. Тхеравады является:
> *совершенной мудростью Будды*


Это мирские иддхи, плюс знание прекращений, знание путей каммы и т.д.



> например читал в оном источнике, что под совершенной мудростью понимается "знание феномена таким каким он етсь на самом деле" (т.е. так сказать "вертикальная" мудрость) и "знание вообще всего" (т.е. "горизонтальная" мудрость)


Вряд ли вообще всего. 



> *совершенной силой Будды* [COLOR="dimgray"]](соотносится ли его совершенная сила с умением творить "чудеса"?)


Чудес он мог творить весьма ограниченное количество. Скажем, новые миры он творить не мумел.



> *совершенным состраданием Будды.*


Совершенное сострадание связано с проповедью Дхаммы всю жизнь. А это не чудесами делается. Конечно Будда несколько раз применял чудеса, но только тогда, когда это было нужно. В целом свою проповедь он на чуде нестроил.

----------


## Svarog

С мудростью понятно, более менее.
В чем же заключается именно совершенство силы Будды, если история знает множество людей, обладавших сидхами (хотя конечно тут вопрос в достоверности или недостоверности историй о "чудотворстве")?
В чем заключается именно совершенство сострадания Будды, если (как я предполагаю) история знает Архатов, которые реализовав Плод архатства не умирали сразу, а учили вплоть до париниббаны?

----------


## Топпер

> С мудростью понятно, более менее.
> В чем же заключается именно совершенство силы Будды, если история знает множество людей, обладавших сидхами (хотя конечно тут вопрос в достоверности или недостоверности историй о "чудотворстве")?


Вообще я не совсем понимаю насчёт сил. Боги обладали большими чудовтворными способностями.
Вообще о качествах Будды говорят, как о великих мудрости, сострадании и чистоте.



> В чем заключается именно совершенство сострадания Будды, если (как я предполагаю) история знает Архатов, которые реализовав Плод архатства не умирали сразу, а учили вплоть до париниббаны?


В том, что он открыл Путь. Архаты Путь не открывают.

----------


## Svarog

Я потому и пытаюсь прояснить некоторые моменты.
Т.е. согласно Тхераваде (по кр мере в Вашем, Бханте, понимании) не так принципиально, обладает ли Будда совершенной силой? Просто в некоторых махаянских источниках, с котороыми я знакомился, говорилось именно и о силе в т.ч.

По поводу сострадания я не совсем понял. Вы пишите, он открыл Путь. В смысле открыл для себя (когда реализовал Просветление), или в смысле открыл ученикам (когда даровал Учение). 
Если первое, то не понятно, как это связано с состраданием... А если второе, то не понятно в чем совершенство такого сострадания. Или в Тхераваде не говорится о совершенстве качеств, а говорится об их величии (все же термины то разные)?

----------


## Svarog

Где то можно почитать, как Будда рассказывает о своих прошлых жизнях и объясняет свою мотивацию открыть Путь?

----------


## Svarog

Спасибо, но как я понимаю Тхеравада не опирается на данную сутру. Я бы хотел прояснить для себя именно тхеравадинский подход (на основании Палийского Канона и джатак, наверное).

----------


## Zom

Да подход простой - не делать из будды очередного господа-бога.

----------


## Svarog

Zom, забудьте на секунду, что я являюсь "Махаяна-фэн" (с)   :Smilie:  
Вот обратился к вам с вопросом человек: расскажите пожалуйста по-подробнее о качествах Будды, чем он такой особенный по сравнению с Архатами, как он прошел путь до Буддовости, что им двигало. Вы что будете отвечать - Будда это не очередной господь-бог?  :Smilie: 
Я хочу, по-возможности самостоятельно не углубляясь в сутты (т.к. не знаю с чего начинать), получить понимание о том, что подразумевают буддисты (Вашей традиции в данном случае) под словами "Будда Шакьямуни", а также получить ссылки на сутты и Канона по этим своим вопросам. Если Вы видите какие то поддексты в моих вопросах, так я сразу принес все извинения.

----------


## Zom

Я изложу позицию, опираясь только на сутты канона.

Будда Шакьямуни - исторический индийский принц. Родился как обычный человек (о непорочном зачатии на самом деле ничего не говорится), т.е. от отца царя Суддходаны и матери Майи, хотя при этом обладал 32 телесными признаками великого человека (перечисляются в Дигха Никае кажется и в Маджхиме есть хорошая сутта о повседневном поведении Будды). Кстати, некоторые брахманы, обладали частью таких признаков (вплоть до 15 кажется). Это есть в Суттанипате. 

Далее, будучи молодым принц стал размышлять на глубокие темы, например на предмет неизбежности смерти, болезней, возможно и других основополагающих жизненных вещей. Об этом также есть в суттах. Однажды эти мысли сподвигли его на скитания и жизнь отшельника - родители плакали и умоляли его остаться, но он обрился, надел лохмотья и ушёл из дома (истории про то как он в тайне ночью бежал на коне из дворца - этого в суттах нет). 

Упомянуты два учителя-брахмана - Алара Калама и Удакка Рамапутта. Первый достиг 7 джханы, второй - 8-ой; Оба считали что это и есть ниббана, но Будда им не поверил, ушёл и начал практиковать аскезу (об этом тоже есть в суттах). Примечательно, кстати, что впоследствии, когда он уже стал Буддой, он увидел, что именно Алара и Удакка были ближе всех к ниббане из всех аскетов и отшельников того времени. Также ещё в одной сутте он упоминает, что наиболее близкие учителя к Дхамме, но всё-таки "внешние" по отношению к ней - это такие, которые учат достижению 8 джханы и учат нигилизму (уничтожению самости). 

После суровой аскезы он решает что это не выход и опять вспоминает практику джхан. После того, как приводит в порядок тело, он в течение ночи достигает 4 джханы, после чего обретает ряд сверхспособностей, включая 6-ую по счёту - а именно "знание как уничтожить умственные загрязнения". И становится буддой. 

После он пребывает в медитативном переживании ниббаны (судя по всему это ниродха-самапатти) в течение 7 дней, и ещё пару недель проводит в этом месте. Затем, когда к нему приходит мысль - стоит ли обучать людей столь глубокой истине - он колеблется. Приходит брахма-анагамин из чистых обителей и убеждает его открыть учение. Будда осматривает мир и видит, что есть люди, способные понять и способные достичь. Начинает учить, что и делает методично в течение 40 лет. Затем, когда тело стало распадаться, за отсутствием просьб продлить жизнь посредством сверхспособностей, Будда "отпускает" жизненные формирователи (о них есть в МН 43, Махаведалла сутте) - в результате чего запускается безвозвратный механизм разрушения тела. Будда объявляет что этот процесс завершится через 3 месяца, что и происходит в конечном итоге.

Далее - чем отличается от учеников-архатов. Согласно суттам, имеет 10 сил Татхагаты. Описаны например здесь http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....012.ntbb.html

1. Знает возможное как возможное, а невозможное как невозможное.
2. Знает механизм каммы, прошлое, настоящее, будущее с его возможностями и причинностями.
3. Знает пути, которые ведут в те или иные "места" (миры, состояния т.п)
4. Знает мир с его многочисленными элементами.
5. Знает склонности и тенденции существ.
6. Знает баланс и развитость качеств других существ.
7. Знает загрязнения (ума), их очищение и избегаение; джханы, освобождения, достижения.
8. Знает бесчисленные прошлые жизни в подробностях и деталях.
9. Видит божественным глазом смерть и перерождение существ.
10. Имеет прямое знание уничтожения загрязнений и освобождения.

Архаты в свою очередь могут иметь только 10-ое умение из этого списка (самый минимум - такие архаты называются в суттах "освобождённые мудростью"). Есть архаты, имеющие "Три Знания" - это 8, 9, 10 по списку. Есть архаты, имеющие "Шесть знаний" - это ещё плюс сиддхи. Есть архаты, имеющие и шесть знаний и ещё до какой-то степени 10 сил Татхагаты (но развитые не до полноты, как у Будды). Например, это такие выдающеся ученики как МахаКассапа, Моггаллана или Ануруддха.

Вот в целом и всё.

----------

Raudex (23.10.2010), Svarog (24.10.2010), Upornikov Vasily (20.01.2012), Алексей Е (02.11.2010), Аня Приходящая (24.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Raudex

в Paṭisambhidāmagga перечисляются и подробно разбераются 73 ньяны (знания) Будды.
К сожалению не могу нигде найти перевод

----------


## Zom

Есть перевод, но какой-то он... не блеск вообщем. -) А может сам текст такой.

----------


## Raudex

я не знаю, то что я смог найти - только часть перевода, относящаяся к анапанасати катха, а это лишь небольшая часть

----------


## Zom

Если надо, могу скинуть на мыло -)

----------


## Raudex

скинь, да

----------


## Топпер

> Я потому и пытаюсь прояснить некоторые моменты.
> Т.е. согласно Тхераваде (по кр мере в Вашем, Бханте, понимании) не так принципиально, обладает ли Будда совершенной силой? Просто в некоторых махаянских источниках, с котороыми я знакомился, говорилось именно и о силе в т.ч.


Да, теперь уже для нас это не столь принципиально. Будда - в Ниббане. Дхамма - оставлена.



> По поводу сострадания я не совсем понял. Вы пишите, он открыл Путь. В смысле открыл для себя (когда реализовал Просветление), или в смысле открыл ученикам (когда даровал Учение).


Чтобы открыть другим, нужно открыть вначале для себя.



> А если второе, то не понятно в чем совершенство такого сострадания.


В том, что метод совершенен. Ведёт к окончательному освобождению.
Что может быть сострадательней?

----------

Svarog (24.10.2010)

----------


## Sforza

Зом,но ведь тогда получается,что Будда был не совсем обычным человеком(как вы любите периодически поддчёркивать в разных темах),даже если лучшие из лучших,кто идёт по его стопам в дальнейшем(такие же обычные люди),не могут в полной мере повторить то,чего достиг он естественно и спонтанно.Быть может откуда-то отсюда "растут ноги"  концепции трёх кай,я извиняюсь.

----------

Zatsunen (24.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Зом,но ведь тогда получается,что Будда был не совсем обычным человеком(как вы любите периодически поддчёркивать в разных темах),даже если лучшие из лучших,кто идёт по его стопам в дальнейшем(такие же обычные люди),не могут в полной мере повторить то,чего достиг он естественно и спонтанно.Быть может откуда-то отсюда "растут ноги"  концепции трёх кай,я извиняюсь.


Естественно, что концепции трёх кай, как и многое другое, растёт из Канона. 
Например идея чистых земель Будды Амитабхи выросла, по всей видимости, из концепции чистых земель анагаминов.
Другое дело, что верить в эти переосмысленные идеи тхеравадины не спешат. Нет достаточных оснований.

----------

Raudex (24.10.2010), Sforza (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Зом,но ведь тогда получается,что Будда был не совсем обычным человеком(как вы любите периодически поддчёркивать в разных темах),даже если лучшие из лучших,кто идёт по его стопам в дальнейшем(такие же обычные люди),не могут в полной мере повторить то,чего достиг он естественно и спонтанно.Быть может откуда-то отсюда "растут ноги" концепции трёх кай,я извиняюсь.


Ну в таком случае мы можем говорить, например, что и Эйнштейн был не совсем обычным человеком. И даже лучшие, кто идёт по его стопам, не могут в полной мере повторить... (ну я думаю аналогия ясна, примеров таких много можно привести -)

----------


## Sforza

> Ну в таком случае мы можем говорить, например, что и Эйнштейн был не совсем обычным человеком. И даже лучшие, кто идёт по его стопам, не могут в полной мере повторить... (ну я думаю аналогия ясна, примеров таких много можно привести -)


Почему не могут?Повторить могут,открыть даже могут(другой вопрос -захотят ли озвучивать).Сколько таких чудоковатых перельманов по своим каморкам сидят.И не сосчитать. :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Ну я думаю всё равно можно будет найти кого-то, кто уникален в своих достижениях и способностях ,)

----------


## Raudex

> Почему не могут?Повторить могут,открыть даже могут(другой вопрос -захотят ли озвучивать).Сколько таких чудоковатых перельманов по своим каморкам сидят.И не сосчитать.


Дык и Путь Саммасамбудды можно повторить, пожалуйста, вот только придётся встать в самый "конец огромной очереди" на отдалённые перспективы, смирившись с тем, что на "промежуточных этапах" от вас не будет особого толку.

----------


## Sforza

> Дык и Путь Саммасамбудды можно повторить, пожалуйста, вот только придётся встать в самый "конец огромной очереди" на отдалённые перспективы, смирившись с тем, что на "промежуточных этапах" от вас не будет особого толку.


Дык если мы оба считаем архатсво(а речь сейчас именно о нём) промежуточным этапом,то вполне возможно.)))))

Сразу оговорюсь,я так не считаю и не -не считаю,о таких вещах тяжело иметь мнение "теоретически".

Пытаемся ведь разобраться,почему Будда недосягаем и полностью совершенен в достижениях,в отличие от следующих за ним.

----------


## Zom

> Пытаемся ведь разобраться,почему Будда недосягаем и полностью совершенен в достижениях,в отличие от следующих за ним.


Потому же, почему и в одно время в мире может быть только 1 будда.

----------


## Sforza

> Потому же, почему и в одно время в мире может быть только 1 будда.


Будда обладал достижениями Будды ,потому что он Будда.Спасибо,Кэп. :Smilie: 

Зом,а Пачеккабудды обладают сверхспособностями Будды?
Извините,если данный вопрос уже обсуждался где-то ранее на страницах форума,может я его пропустил.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Дык если мы оба считаем архатсво(а речь сейчас именно о нём) промежуточным этапом,то вполне возможно.)))))


Как я понимаю речь в данной конкретной мысли (об очереди и пр.) шла именно об обычных людях. Архат ушел. И очереди ему ждать больше не надо.




> Пытаемся ведь разобраться,почему Будда недосягаем и полностью совершенен в достижениях,в отличие от следующих за ним.


Потому что он был свободен. Что касается того существует ли он вообще сейчас или не существует... то... ответ наверное уже на форуме цитировался несчислимую кальпу раз.

----------


## Sforza

> Как я понимаю речь в данной конкретной мысли (об очереди и пр.) шла именно об обычных людях. Архат ушел. И очереди ему ждать больше не надо.
> 
> 
> Потому что он был свободен. Что касается того существует ли он вообще сейчас или не существует... то... ответ наверное уже на форуме цитировался несчислимую кальпу раз.


 А Архат ,значит,если следовать вашей логике, не совсем свободен получается.)))
Михаил,мы же сейчас не о плоде говорим(предположим,что он один,что у Будды,что у Архатов),а именно о различении сверхспособностей.Если путь один и плод один,то почему тогда имеются отличия?,Потому что Будда -это Будда,а Архат -не Будда?)))Простите.но такой ответ меня мало удовлетворяет.Мне проще и гораздо понятней,как ни странно,идея о том,что нам на самом деле  была явлена Нирманакая.)))Концепция спорная,несомненно.Однако в свете последних ответов и она, как мне думается ,имеет достойное право на сущесвование.И не кажется уже такой странной,каковой представлялась с самого начала,безусловно,если не принимать её примитивно,в лоб и без оговорок..

----------


## Zom

> Будда обладал достижениями Будды ,потому что он Будда.Спасибо,Кэп.


Ну я конечно могу в очередной раз объяснить, что был бодхисатта, который долго-придолго накапливал парамиты, т..е развивал те или иные добродетельные качества и т.д. и т.п., и вот однажды, полностью всё развив, пришло ему время стать буддой. Но вас ведь такой ответ чем-то не устраивает? -) А что касается почему другие не будды, так не знаю. Так мир устроен, что в одно время может быть только 1 человек с максимально развитыми добродетелями, а не два и не три. Другие (те кто недалеки от будды) всегда будут на сколько-то от него отставать, потому что будда может быть только 1 за 1 рза. Почему оно так я не знаю. Но Будда говорит что оно так. Мир так устроен (был так устроен, и будет так устроен)

Это вот как если б росло растение, у которого на самой макушке самый большой цветок. Есть и другие цветы на растении, на ветвях, что пониже, но они уже не такие пышные, хоть и тоже очень красивые. Почему на верхушке этого растения может быть только 1 такой цветок, а не 2 сразу - вопрос очень непростой, не так ли? -)   (хотя для будды наверное простой -)




> Зом,а Пачеккабудды обладают сверхспособностями Будды?


Из сутт про них вообще мало что известно на самом деле. Комментарии более широки в описаниях, но и то не настолько. Согласно суттам:
- знание освобождение и ниббана у паччьека-будд и будд и архатов одинаковая
- паччьека-будды имеют сиддхи
- паччьека-будды появляются в мире, когда нет открытого учения (Дхаммы)
- дана (дар) паччьека-будде по силе результата меньше чем дар самма-самбудде, но больше, чем дар архату.

----------


## Sforza

> Ну я конечно могу в очередной раз объяснить, что был бодхисатта, который долго-придолго накапливал парамиты...


Не надо,Зом.
Бханте Топпер в своём первом посте указал на это:




> Отличается по интенсивности сверхспособностей различного рода.
> Вызвано это тем, что он накапливал парами в течение многих калп своего пути в виде Бодхисатты.


Ответ меня не совсем удовлетворил,как вы могли понять,наверное.)))

----------


## Zom

> Ответ меня не совсем удовлетворил,как вы могли понять,наверное.)))


Да я понимаю. Но есть и другие интересные вопросы, из этой же серии, ответы на которые вас также не удовлетворят -) Например, почему женщина не может быть буддой? Ну почему она не может? Что за сексизм? Где равноправие полов? А Будда просто сказал что не может и всё тут.

----------


## Sforza

> Да я понимаю. Но есть и другие интересные вопросы, из этой же серии, ответы на которые вас также не удовлетворят -) Например, почему женщина не может быть буддой? Ну почему она не может? Что за сексизм? Где равноправие полов? А Будда просто сказал что не может и всё тут.


Да нет.С чем-то я не согласен,чего-то совсем не понимаю(вы,например, перерождаетесь мгновенно,согласно патиччасаммупаде),однако в этом случае я просто пытаюсь разобраться.Я как бы и не против вовсе))),вопрос для меня не столь принципиален.Просто в следующий раз не надо безапелляционно ставить знак равенства между нами,обычными людьми,и Буддой,что ,как выяснилось,не совсем верно,хотя бы уже потому.что мы не накапливали парами в течении многих кальп будучи Бодхисаттвами.))Разные стартовые площадки всё же.)))

----------


## Zom

> вы,например, перерождаетесь мгновенно,согласно патиччасаммупаде),однако в этом случае я просто пытаюсь понять.Я как бы и не против вовсе


Я, кстати, не уверен в том, что перерождение происходит мгновенно. Это точка зрения абхидхаммы. А позиция сутт, как я уже сказал, менее однозначна -) Хотя, в целом, вы правы в том, что это не принципиально.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А Архат ,значит,если следовать вашей логике, не совсем свободен получается.)))


На основании каких моих слов, столь странный вывод?




> а именно о различении сверхспособностей.Если путь один и плод один,то почему тогда имеются отличия?,Потому что Будда -это Будда,а Архат -не Будда?)))Простите.но такой ответ меня мало удовлетворяет.


Скажем так (категорически грубая аналогия) - есть человек которые мастерства в каком-то деле добился сам. Он сам вывел всю теорию, сам шел тернистым путем проверок и отметания неверных ответвлений. И на этом пути от этого он приобрел невероятно большой опыт. А есть ученик мастера, который так же все проверял, но он шел путем ученика, и получал наставления и направления более короткие для достижения конкретной цели.




> Мне проще и гораздо понятней,как ни странно,идея о том,что нам на самом деле  была явлена Нирманакая.)))


Все решение в том, что у вас никто не отнимает возможность так думать, и никто не принуждает думать по другому. Это ваше безусловное право. Точно так же как мое право думать по другому, так как мне кажется наиболее логичным.




> Концепция спорная,несомненно.Однако в свете последних ответов и она, как мне думается ,имеет достойное право на существование. И не кажется уже такой странной,каковой представлялась с самого начала,безусловно,если не принимать её примитивно,в лоб и без оговорок..


Так это сколько угодно! В пределах Тхеравады, она не появится в принципе, а так ... ну что только можно надумать, мне и представить трудно

----------


## Топпер

> Если путь один и плод один,то почему тогда имеются отличия?,Потому что Будда -это Будда,а Архат -не Будда?)))Простите.но такой ответ меня мало удовлетворяет...


Колумб открыл Америку и в следующий раз повёз в ней пассажиров. Все они в Америке. Но Колумб - это Колумб. А пассажиры достигнув Америки Колумбами не стали.

----------

Svarog (25.10.2010), Михаил Макушев (25.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> Колумб открыл Америку и в следующий раз повёз в ней пассажиров. Все они в Америке. Но Колумб - это Колумб. А пассажиры достигнув Америки Колумбами не стали.


Именно такая аналогия мне пришла в голову утром.
Получается (по одной из версий), что отличие Будды, от Архатов в плане его способностей можно объяснить тем, что в ходе своего очень долгого пути он развил такие качества, которые в принципе не нужны тому, кто уже знает короткий путь, указанный Буддой. Т.е. для первооткрывателя необходим более широкий набор качеств и условий, чем для путешественника, у которого есть карта.

----------

Михаил Макушев (25.10.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Колумб открыл Америку и в следующий раз повёз в ней пассажиров. Все они в Америке. Но Колумб - это Колумб. А пассажиры достигнув Америки Колумбами не стали.


Недавно обсуждалось, что Шакьямуни вспомнил дхарму, полученную от предыдущего Будды и основываясь на ней достиг освобождения.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

Это просто такая гипотеза. Сам Будда не говорит, что он вспомнил Дхамму, познав прошлые рождения. Но говорит, что в ночь просветления в том числе познал и бесчисленные рождения. И далее гипотеза развивается - раз познал в подробностях и деталях, значит вспомнил жизнь при Будде Кассапе, а значит знал Дхамму, а значит её вспомнил, а значит мог её применить для прозрений уже теперь.

----------

Читтадхаммо (25.10.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> На основании каких моих слов, столь странный вывод?


Михаил,мы(я ,по крайней мере) разговор вели скорее о достижениях Будды,а не о плоде архатства..а вы почему то на мой вопрос решили ответить тем ,что Будда полностью свободен.,при том что речь шла о  сверхспособностях,которые у архатов ,скажем так,не совсем развиты..)))





> Именно такая аналогия мне пришла в голову утром.
> Получается (по одной из версий), что отличие Будды, от Архатов в плане его способностей можно объяснить тем, что в ходе своего очень долгого пути он развил такие качества,которые в принципе не нужны тому, кто уже знает короткий путь...


Вынужден вас огорчить.Вообще-то в буддизме всегда считалось, что сверхспособности(сиддхи) это следстствие буддовости ,а не  причина ,и уж тем более не инструмент.)))






> Колумб открыл Америку и в следующий раз повёз в ней пассажиров. Все они в Америке. Но Колумб - это Колумб. А пассажиры достигнув Америки Колумбами не стали.


Да никто и не спорит с тем,что Колумб-это Колумб,а не Америго Веспуччи.))))Гораздо интересней,почему следующие за ним мореходы(не пассажиры) не обладают в полной мере теми навыками(как следствие),которыми обладал Колумб в конце своего плавания.Путь он открыл,но проходили они его _от и до_  сами,сталкиваясь быть может с неменьшими трудностями ,чем сам Колумб.
И так ли,на самом деле, важно добраться из пункта А в пункт Б.Может гораздо важнее сам путь,в процессе которго может внезапно выясниться,что вовсе и нет никакого пункта Б,впрочем,как нет и пункта А.)))....Вопрос самый что ни на есть риторический.)))

----------


## Топпер

> Именно такая аналогия мне пришла в голову утром.
> Получается (по одной из версий), что отличие Будды, от Архатов в плане его способностей можно объяснить тем, что в ходе своего очень долгого пути он развил такие качества, которые в принципе не нужны тому, кто уже знает короткий путь, указанный Буддой. Т.е. для первооткрывателя необходим более широкий набор качеств и условий, чем для путешественника, у которого есть карта.


Да, примерно так. 
По этой причине нет смысла сейчас становится Буддами и идти по пути Бодхисатт. Дхамма есть. Нужно просто идти по обозначенному маршруту.




> Недавно обсуждалось, что Шакьямуни вспомнил дхарму, полученную от предыдущего Будды и основываясь на ней достиг освобождения.


Будда в Дхаммачаккапаватана сутте говорит о знании, которое доселе не было известно. Он открыл Путь своими силами.




> Да никто и не спорит с тем,что Колумб-это Колумб,а не Америго Веспуччи.))))Гораздо интересней,почему следующие за ним мореходы(не пассажиры) не обладают в полной мере теми навыками(как следствие),которыми обладал Колумб в конце своего плавания.Путь он открыл,но проходили они его _от и до_  сами,сталкиваясь быть может с неменьшими трудностями ,чем сам Колумб.


Как почему? Потому, что они не имеют прав на управление маломерными и среднетоннажными судами и не учились в академии морской службы.
Матросами они могут быть. Капитаном нет.



> И так ли,на самом деле, важно добраться из пункта А в пункт Б.Может гораздо важнее сам путь,в процессе которго может внезапно выясниться,что вовсе и нет никакого пункта Б,впрочем,как нет и пункта А.)))....Вопрос самый что ни на есть риторический.)))


Важнее добраться. За ради этого и плывут. А плыть ради самого процесса плавания - это уже просто прогулочный круиз по Средиземному морю.

----------


## Fuerth

> Вынужден вас огорчить.Вообще-то в буддизме всегда считалось, что сверхспособности(сиддхи) это следстствие буддовости...
> 
> Да никто и не спорит с тем,что Колумб-это Колумб,а не Америго Веспуччи.))))Гораздо интересней,почему следующие за ним мореходы(не пассажиры) не обладают в полной мере теми навыками(как следствие),которыми обладал Колумб в конце своего плавания.


Может так быть, что Вы считаете, что достигший Ниббаны (а Ниббана Будд и Архатов одинакова) автоматически получает все "бонусы" и сверх-возможности, которыми обладает Будда?
Если "да", то это не так (с т.з. Тхеравады). Например Будда - совершенный Учитель, способный указать любому существу подходящий именно ему метод (обладающий ко всему прямым знанием психики других существ).
Архаты же - совершенно не обязательно являются хорошими учителями и совершенно не обязательно знают психику другого.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Будда в Дхаммачаккапаватана сутте говорит о знании, которое доселе не было известно. Он открыл Путь своими силами.


Если это про "мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось", так это может быть фигурой речи. Некоторые вообще говорят, что Будда не может помнить свои предыдущие рождения в качестве не-будды. По мне так, вспомнил или сам открыл - нет особой разницы.

----------


## Топпер

Комментируют эту фигуру речи обычно именно в том смысле, что полностью сам открыл.
Хотя это не исключает, что Будда Готама в прошлых жизнях был монахом у предыдущих Будд.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Михаил,мы(я ,по крайней мере) разговор вели скорее о достижениях Будды,а не о плоде архатства..а вы почему то на мой вопрос решили ответить тем ,что Будда полностью свободен.,при том что речь шла о  сверхспособностях,которые у архатов ,скажем так,не совсем развиты..)))


Вы почему-то с самого начала пропедаливали мысль, что архат некое промежуточное звено. Я не вижу утверждений и оснований чтобы так думать. Вот и спросил. Про промежуточную очередь - это относилось просто к людям.

----------


## Svarog

> Да, примерно так. 
> По этой причине нет смысла сейчас становится Буддами и идти по пути Бодхисатт. Дхамма есть. Нужно просто идти по обозначенному маршруту.


Мне кажется, что смысл стремиться стать Буддой есть. Потому что Учение Будды Шакьямуни рано или поздно исчезнет и тогда должен появиться другой Будда. Если никто не будет стремиться стать Буддой во благо всех существ, то что?
Я потому и пытался выяснить, что говорят Старейшины по поводу мотивации того, кто стал Буддой Шакьямуни. Если у него была мотивация реализовать истинный смысл бытия и избавить (или найти способ избаления) всех существ от страданий, то я определенно вижу смысл стремиться стать Буддой. Если же он стал Буддой в результате некой вселенской лотереи, то да, тогда лучше не дёргаться и стремиться к Угасанию.

----------


## Zom

> Мне кажется, что смысл стремиться стать Буддой есть. Потому что Учение Будды Шакьямуни рано или поздно исчезнет и тогда должен появиться другой Будда. Если никто не будет стремиться стать Буддой во благо всех существ, то что?


Не волнуйтесь, согласно палийским комментариям, уже предопределена очередь на 14 будд вперёд. Так что в лучшем случае вы будете 15-ым -) (это если "там" вдруг не занято ещё, ведь могли не весь список огласить). За 90 циклов свёртывания и развёртывания мира появилось не очень много будд и в среднем на 10 циклов - 1 будда.

Соответственно посчитайте сколько мегатонн дуккхи вам придётся испытать, покуда наступит ваша очередь (если она вообще наступит, ведь вы можете и отколоться от пути -)

А это чтоб проще было подсчитать -):

«Сколько лет будет длиться цикл распада мира, сколько будет длиться период хаоса, сколько будет длиться период формирования мира, сколько будет длиться пероид существования мира... монахи, очень сложно сказать сколько это будет лет, или веков, или тысячелетий или даже многих сотен тысяч лет» (см. A.IV.156).

«Представьте, монахи, огромную цельную скалу одну милю длиной, одну милю шириной и одну милю высотой, без единого скола и трещины. И в конце каждого столетия приходил бы человек и тёр бы её шёлковой тканью. И тогда эта огромная скала стёрлась бы, исчезла бы быстрее, чем длится один цикл вселенной [кальпа]. И много таких циклов вселенной прошло - больше сотни, больше тысячи, больше сотен тысяч. И почему? Непостижима, монахи, эта сансара, нет возможности найти первый момент существования живых существ, ослеплённых невежеством и скованных желанием, что спешат и торопятся в этом кругу перерождений» (см. S.XV.5).

Видимо поэтому Будда и не учил Пути Бодхисаттвы - обрекать на такие страдания столько людей - это было бы ужасно.

----------

Raudex (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется, что смысл стремиться стать Буддой есть. Потому что Учение Будды Шакьямуни рано или поздно исчезнет и тогда должен появиться другой Будда. Если никто не будет стремиться стать Буддой во благо всех существ, то что?


Если Дхамма рано или поздно исчезнет то логичнее использовать шанс.
Какой смысл бороться за то, чтобы не было больных во всей вселенной, если вы сами ещё не здоровы? Это примерно тоже самое, что считать деньги Абрамовича, когда у вас самого нет на проезд в трамвае.



> Я потому и пытался выяснить, что говорят Старейшины по поводу мотивации того, кто стал Буддой Шакьямуни. Если у него была мотивация реализовать истинный смысл бытия и избавить (или найти способ избаления) всех существ от страданий, то я определенно вижу смысл стремиться стать Буддой. Если же он стал Буддой в результате некой вселенской лотереи, то да, тогда лучше не дёргаться и стремиться к Угасанию.


У него была мотивация стать Буддой. Но здесь нужно подходить к вопросу реально. Как вы можете строить планы на четыре неизмеримых периода существования мира (т.е. это периоды настолько большие, что циклов существования вселенной в них даже невозможно посчитать)?

Если вы хотите стать Буддой и спасать всех живых существ, то когда вы готовы начать это делать? Вы можете представить некий бизнес-план хотя бы на эту жизнь? Когда, например, вы готовы совершенствовать парами даяния в виде отдачи тела? Готовы, для начала хотя бы каждый месяц донорскую кровь сдавать или почку безвоздмездно отдать? Или готовы проявлять терпение, когда коллеги по работе заезживают вас до полусмерти свомими просьбами?

Все эти разговоры насчёт пути бодхисатт выглядат красиво. Но это инфантильно, если человек не готов здесь и сейчас начать что-либо делать именно на этом пути. Делать нечто такое, что сразу же покажет его превосходство в мотивации по сравнению с небуддистами и буддистами низших колесниц.
И Будда прекрасно это понимал, когда говорил, что идти лучше по проторенному пути. Для того, чтобы стать здоровым, совсем не обязательно идти учится на доктора. Достаточно пройти курс лечения. А уж после того, как сами выздоровеете, - проверяйте на практике сколько угодно возможно ли спасение других. Тогда и врачом становитесь на здоровье.

----------

Raudex (26.10.2010), Zom (26.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Zom, с точки зрения меня нынешнего не имеет значения сколько мегатонн дукхи "мне" придется перенести - одна или триллион, как для муравья без разницы, что его раздавит - пудовая гиря или тысячетонная плита.
Я пока настолько привязан к этой своей жизни, к своему эго, что мне вообще иногда кажется, что нужно "просветляться" или в этой жизни или без разницы когда.
Тем не менее если говорить на понятном мне языке, то страдания одного это ничто по сравнению со страданиями 1000 или 1 000 000 000 существ. Тем более если их бесконечное множество. Поэтому смысл стремиться помочь бесконечному множеству существ есть, хотя надо понимать, что это недостижимая цель.

По поводу предопределенности, я не совсем понял про список. Там что приводятся все жизни Будд до их становления Буддами (в будущем), и нас с Вами в этом списке перерождений нет?

----------


## Zom

> Zom, с точки зрения меня нынешнего не имеет значения сколько мегатонн дукхи "мне" придется перенести - одна или триллион, как для муравья без разницы, что его раздавит - пудовая гиря или тысячетонная плита.


"Вы" будете по-другому говорить, если вдруг окажетесь в аду в течение нескольких кальп... ;-/  




> Тем не менее если говорить на понятном мне языке, то страдания одного это ничто по сравнению со страданиями 1000 или 1 000 000 000 существ.


Идеалистический романтизм - не более того. Как только хоть мало-мальски вас "припрёт" - тут же вылетят из головы все подобные мысли -) Куру-Хунг уже это на своём опыте подтвердил не так давно. Читали ведь наверное...

Короче хорошо рассуждать о своих страданиях и спасении бесчисленных существ, "сидя дома на диване" ,)




> По поводу предопределенности, я не совсем понял про список. Там что приводятся все жизни Будд до их становления Буддами (в будущем), и нас с Вами в этом списке перерождений нет?


Приводится список тех существ, которые будут буддами в "ближайшее" время. Например, из них слон Налангири (которого разъярённого хотели натравить на Будду), там же царь современник Будды - ух запятовал уже.. не Бимбисара, не Аджасатту, а другой, который его также всячески поддерживал. Ну и другие. Хоть не знаю ваши прошлые жизни, всё ж рискну предположить, что вас там нет -)

----------


## Raudex

> По поводу предопределенности, я не совсем понял про список. Там что приводятся все жизни Будд до их становления Буддами (в будущем), и нас с Вами в этом списке перерождений нет?


Может лично Вы там и есть, только под другим именем, но мне вот что-то подсказывает, что вас в том списке нет  :Wink:  Нет там также тех самых сотен тысяч последователей Махаяны, которые поклялись уже, списочек увы коротковат.

----------

Zom (26.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (26.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

*Топпер,
"Какой смысл бороться за то, чтобы не было больных во всей вселенной, если вы сами ещё не здоровы? Это примерно тоже самое, что считать деньги Абрамовича, когда у вас самого нет на проезд в трамвае."*

Согласен с Вашим примером. Аналогично с тем как слепой ведет слепых. Но другое дело, когда слепой стремится прозреть дабы избавить от слепоты всех слепых. Важна мотивация. Мне кажется если этот наш слепой разовьет сострадание, то у него будет больше стимул избавиться от слепоты. Сам то он как раз может опустить руки, свыкнувшись со слепотой, претерпевшись. Но когда на нем ответственность за остальных собратьев по несчастью, мне кажется это заставит работать усерднее. Если говорить конкретно о нашей жизни, то забота о других больше чем о себе имеет еще целью ослабить эго и раскрыть ум.

*"Как вы можете строить планы на четыре неизмеримых периода существования мира (т.е. это периоды настолько большие, что циклов существования вселенной в них даже невозможно посчитать)?"*

Серьезно такие планы строить невозможно, так же как невозможно распланировать свою жизнь по секундам (если только не ставить целью её закончить насильственно).

*"Если вы хотите стать Буддой и спасать всех живых существ, то когда вы готовы начать это делать? Вы можете представить некий бизнес-план хотя бы на эту жизнь? Когда, например, вы готовы совершенствовать парами даяния в виде отдачи тела? Готовы, для начала хотя бы каждый месяц донорскую кровь сдавать или почку безвоздмездно отдать? Или готовы проявлять терпение, когда коллеги по работе заезживают вас до полусмерти свомими просьбами?"*

Если говорить лично обо мне то сейчас я пока только пытаюсь развивать устремление к реализации Просветления для того чтобы иметь возможность помочь неизмеримому количеству существ.
Пока только развитие мотивации, и кое-что еще. Ношу надо выбирать по силам.
Если говорить конкретно про даяние тела, то буквально сегодня с облегчением (шутка  :Smilie: ) услышал из лекции Ринпоче, что практиковать даяние тела до достижения 1-го бхуми (т.е., примерно, до прямого познания Пустотности) было бы неправильно.

*"Но это инфантильно, если человек не готов здесь и сейчас начать что-либо делать именно на этом пути. Делать нечто такое, что сразу же покажет его превосходство в мотивации по сравнению с небуддистами и буддистами низших колесниц.
И Будда прекрасно это понимал, когда говорил, что идти лучше по проторенному пути. Для того, чтобы стать здоровым, совсем не обязательно идти учится на доктора. Достаточно пройти курс лечения. А уж после того, как сами выздоровеете, - проверяйте на практике сколько угодно возможно ли спасение других. Тогда и врачом становитесь на здоровье."*

Инфантильно не задаваться вопросами о смысле жизни, а жить по накатанной. Инфантильно не размышлять над словами Будды и Учителей. Инфантильно не практиковать то, чему учил Будда и Учителя, а мечтать что когда-нибудь ("вот нагуляюсь и обязательно остепенюсь" или "ну все, по последней накатим и за Нёндро беремся") чудесным образом сам спасусь и всех спасу.
Спору нет - браться за дело надо именно сейчас, а взявшись не бросать и не расслабляться. Тогда будет красиво. Но вопрос в том, что считать этим самым делом конкретно на сегодняшний день. Опять же оговорюсь, что ношу надо брать по силам, но это не значит, что надо ставить изначально заниженную цель. Хотя для меня нынешнего, как я уже говорил, что Архатство, что состояние Будды одинаково дааалеееекооооо.

Я не могу знать или даже достоверно предположить, что имел в виду Будда, но мне все таки кажется, что Будда учил разными способами исходя из того, кому и при каких обстоятельстваз он давал Учение. 
И дело не в том, что кто-то выше, кто-то ниже. К сожалению многие никак не могут отцепиться от этих замеров длины и толщины... Все хотят счастья и не хотят страдать. Это вроде как никем не оспаривается. Но в остальном уж слишком много нюансов и отличий на относительном уровне. А для наиболее эфективного достижения цели (начнем с избавления от страданий) надо применять разные средства исходя из разный ситуаций. И субъект, получающий учение, также является одним из условий. Поэтому появились Тхеравада, Махаяна и Ваджраяна, а внутри них 84 000 учений и наставлений для разных существ и разных ситуаций.

----------

Kit (26.10.2010), Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Zom это не романтизм.
Не так давно я чуть не потерял сознание у зубного, когда она начала всего лишь удалять часть десны. Тоже было когда я сдавал кровь (не из соображений бодхичитты, но все таки ради человека). В этим моменты я офигенно (простите модераторы, другое слово и не подобрать) сильно прочувствовал "биение жизни", никому не пожелаю. Так что я понимаю на личном опыте, что досужие рассуждения о иллюзорности бытия и "реальное" переживание этой иллюзорности есть разные вещи видимо. Поэтому и говорится о том, когда следует практиковать даяние тела.

Но тем не менее, принимать решение относительно конечной Цели только из за кальпы-другой, при том, что уже сколько таких сроков намотано, это по моему мнению не очень. И потом, согласно тому во что я верю, избежать страданий адов возможно, нужно следовать Учению.

----------


## Топпер

> Согласен с Вашим примером. Аналогично с тем как слепой ведет слепых. Но другое дело, когда слепой стремится прозреть дабы избавить от слепоты всех слепых. Важна мотивация. Мне кажется если этот наш слепой разовьет сострадание, то у него будет больше стимул избавиться от слепоты. Сам то он как раз может опустить руки, свыкнувшись со слепотой, претерпевшись. Но когда на нем ответственность за остальных собратьев по несчастью, мне кажется это заставит работать усерднее. Если говорить конкретно о нашей жизни, то забота о других больше чем о себе имеет еще целью ослабить эго и раскрыть ум.


Продолжая аналогию: вот сидит слепой. В одном случае ему предлагают развивать мотивацию для того, чтобы в будущем избавлять других от слепоты. И во втором случае предлагают самому пойти на операцию и восстановить зрение.
Почему бы сначала не восстановить самомму зрение? Зачем обязательно сидеть слепым?



> Если говорить лично обо мне то сейчас я пока только пытаюсь развивать устремление к реализации Просветления для того чтобы иметь возможность помочь неизмеримому количеству существ.


Вот я и пытался конкретизировать. Сколько времени ещё вы собираетесь развивать устремление? Когда настанет пора активных действий?



> Пока только развитие мотивации, и кое-что еще. Ношу надо выбирать по силам.
> Если говорить конкретно про даяние тела, то буквально сегодня с облегчением (шутка ) услышал из лекции Ринпоче, что практиковать даяние тела до достижения 1-го бхуми (т.е., примерно, до прямого познания Пустотности) было бы неправильно.


Я и не предлагал отдавать всё тело. Без одной почки люди прекрасно живут. А уж кровь сдать - совсем простое дело.
Не кажется ли вам, что откладывание до тех пор, пока вы не станете бодхисаттой 1 бхуми, это некая форма самообмана? 



> Инфантильно не задаваться вопросами о смысле жизни, а жить по накатанной. Инфантильно не размышлять над словами Будды и Учителей. Инфантильно не практиковать то, чему учил Будда и Учителя, а мечтать что когда-нибудь ("вот нагуляюсь и обязательно остепенюсь" или "ну все, по последней накатим и за Нёндро беремся") чудесным образом сам спасусь и всех спасу.
> Спору нет - браться за дело надо именно сейчас, а взявшись не бросать и не расслабляться. Тогда будет красиво. Но вопрос в том, что считать этим самым делом конкретно на сегодняшний день. Опять же оговорюсь, что ношу надо брать по силам, но это не значит, что надо ставить изначально заниженную цель.


Тхеравада это и есть ноша по-силам. Вот у нас в тхераваде учат, что нужно сначала эту жизнь более-менее привести в порядок. Потом копить заслуги для обретения хорошего рождения. И в качестве высшей цели стремится к Ниббане.
Мне непонятны эти журавли в небе, когда даже синицу в руки не поймать. Почему у нас и предлагают вначале самому пройти этот путь и достичь Ниббаны. А уж потом, если этого покажется мало, пытаться остальных спасти. По крайней мере это более реалистичный подход.



> А для наиболее эфективного достижения цели (начнем с избавления от страданий) надо применять разные средства исходя из разный ситуаций. И субъект, получающий учение, также является одним из условий. Поэтому появились Тхеравада, Махаяна и Ваджраяна, а внутри них 84 000 учений и наставлений для разных существ и разных ситуаций.


Боюсь, что не поэтому появились  :Frown:

----------

Raudex (26.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (27.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Но тем не менее, принимать решение относительно конечной Цели только из за кальпы-другой, при том, что уже сколько таких сроков намотано, это по моему мнению не очень. И потом, согласно тому во что я верю, избежать страданий адов возможно, нужно следовать Учению.


Не из-за кальпы другой, а из-за, быть может, миллиона-другого кальп. Кстати, одним из величайших и важнейших прозрений-прямых-знаний Будды было видение его бесчисленных прожитых кальп. Только тогда он УВИДЕЛ что такое страдание. 

Тот в целом психологический дискомфорт, что вы испытываете сейчас этой жизни (и изредка физическую боль) - это можно сказать вообще не дуккха по сравнению с тем, что вам приходилось переживать раньше. Вы просто не помните. А вот когда вспомните, вот тогда забудете о том, что "можно подождать пару миллионов кальп".

Будда говорил, что чувственные удовольствия (здесь в этой жизни) похожи на червяка на крючке для рыбы. Она его кушает, но не подозревает, что ПОТОМ её ждёт нечто ужасающее. В этом примере (и во многих других) Будда подчёркивает страдания не сейчас, а ПОТОМ. Так что в соответствии с этой аналогией, можете считать, что сейчас у вас нет опыта настоящих страданий.

----------

Svarog (26.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

*Продолжая аналогию: вот сидит слепой. В одном случае ему предлагают развивать мотивацию для того, чтобы в будущем избавлять других от слепоты. И во втором случае предлагают самому пойти на операцию и восстановить зрение.
Почему бы сначала не восстановить самомму зрение? Зачем обязательно сидеть слепым?
Вот я и пытался конкретизировать. Сколько времени ещё вы собираетесь развивать устремление? Когда настанет пора активных действий?*

Я полагаю, развитие мотивации, это часть Пути. Я не говорю, что надо 30 лет на печи просидеть, "развивая" бодхичитту. Есть много практик, которые по плечу  любому человеку, в том числе на Пути к состоянию Будды.

*Я и не предлагал отдавать всё тело. Без одной почки люди прекрасно живут. А уж кровь сдать - совсем простое дело.
Не кажется ли вам, что откладывание до тех пор, пока вы не станете бодхисаттой 1 бхуми, это некая форма самообмана?* 

Может быть, а может не быть, зависит от конкретного человека. Я так думаю, что важно состояние ума, когда происходит такое радикальное даяние тела. Кровь сдавать можно большинству людей (по медицинским показаниям), это то что можно делать уже сейчас. На счет почки я не уверен (насколько это безопасно), а что касается меня то отдал бы её только узкому кругу потенциальных реципиентов - да, таково моё нынешнее состояние ума и таков уровень моего сострадания, но это не значит, что не стоит развивать сострадание и стремиться распространить его на всех существ. В том то и дело, что когда будет постигнута на прямом опыте Пустота, то отношение ко всему несколько изменится, мягко говоря.

*Тхеравада это и есть ноша по-силам. Вот у нас в тхераваде учат, что нужно сначала эту жизнь более-менее привести в порядок. Потом копить заслуги для обретения хорошего рождения. И в качестве высшей цели стремится к Ниббане.
Мне непонятны эти журавли в небе, когда даже синицу в руки не поймать. Почему у нас и предлагают вначале самому пройти этот путь и достичь Ниббаны. А уж потом, если этого покажется мало, пытаться остальных спасти. По крайней мере это более реалистичный подход.*

Я немного знаком с Ламрим Драгоценного Цонкапы. Собственно и там говорится, что "...сначала эту жизнь более-менее привести в порядок. Потом копить заслуги для обретения хорошего рождения. И в качестве высшей цели..." Просто под высшей целью, как мне показалось, имеется в виду не прекращение собственных омрачений и страданий (это промежуточная цель), а реализация состояния Будды, наделенного особыми свойствами. 

PS а Вы уверены на счет "А уж потом, если этого покажется мало, пытаться остальных спасти"? Ведь как я понимаю, согласно Тхераваде никакого потом не будет. Цель достигнута.

----------


## Svarog

Zom мне кажется, что мы уже дошли до такого момента, когда вопрос упирается в предрасположенность каждого из нас.
Спасающийся с пожара поступает правильно. Спасатель, помогающий погорельцу выбраться из пекла, тоже поступает правильно.

----------


## Zom

Вы кстати когда выделяете текст, нажимайте самую правую иконку при форматировании, и тогда получится цитата. Замечаю, что многие не подозревают об этой опции.

----------


## Zom

> Zom мне кажется, что мы уже дошли до такого момента, когда вопрос упирается в предрасположенность каждого из нас.
> Спасающийся с пожара поступает правильно. Спасатель, помогающий погорельцу выбраться из пекла, тоже поступает правильно.


Пример может и был бы актуальным, если бы спасатель тоже в одних трусах изначально находился бы в горящем доме, а не приехал на пожар со стороны, в каске и со шлангом -) У вас нет ни шланга, ни каски. Осторожно - погорите ведь! -)

----------

Svarog (26.10.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тхеравада это и есть ноша по-силам. Вот у нас в тхераваде учат, что нужно сначала эту жизнь более-менее привести в порядок. Потом копить заслуги для обретения хорошего рождения. И в качестве высшей цели стремится к Ниббане.
> Мне непонятны эти журавли в небе, когда даже синицу в руки не поймать. Почему у нас и предлагают вначале самому пройти этот путь и достичь Ниббаны. А уж потом, если этого покажется мало, пытаться остальных спасти. По крайней мере это более реалистичный подход.


В махаяне тоже учат, как привести эту жизнь в порядок и достичь просветления, возможно даже за одну жизнь, но при этом проявлять сотрадание и помощь другим существам, наставлением Дхармы.
Да, следующим буддой - *открывателем учения*, после полного исчезновения Дхармы на Земле - будет Майтрейя, но за этот период, бесчисленные живые существа обретут плоды архатов, бодхисаттв различных бхуми и будд, благодаря действию Дхармы Будды Шакьямуни.

----------

Kit (26.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Zom, согласен, я тоже подумал что пример не идеальный, но не успел исправить.
Вобщем три погорельца. Один другому помогает, а третий уже почти выбрался  :Smilie:  Все молодцы!

----------


## Zom

-)

----------


## Топпер

> Я полагаю, развитие мотивации, это часть Пути. Я не говорю, что надо 30 лет на печи просидеть, "развивая" бодхичитту. Есть много практик, которые по плечу  любому человеку, в том числе на Пути к состоянию Будды.


Например? Какие практики реально можно делать в ваджраяне, которые бы были действительно полезны и действительно отличались бы от тхеравадинских?



> Может быть, а может не быть, зависит от конкретного человека. Я так думаю, что важно состояние ума, когда происходит такое радикальное даяние тела.


Состояние ума важно для того, чтобы вы добровольно, без принуждения или корыстных мотивов могли отдать орган.



> Кровь сдавать можно большинству людей (по медицинским показаниям), это то что можно делать уже сейчас.


И то не вижу очереди среди представителей махаяны на станциях переливания крови.



> На счет почки я не уверен (насколько это безопасно),


Отднюдь не безопасно. Но зато это действительно жертва для блага живых существ.



> а что касается меня то отдал бы её только узкому кругу потенциальных реципиентов - да, таково моё нынешнее состояние ума и таков уровень моего сострадания, но это не значит, что не стоит развивать сострадание и стремиться распространить его на всех существ. В том то и дело, что когда будет постигнута на прямом опыте Пустота, то отношение ко всему несколько изменится, мягко говоря.


Так это и есть сидение на печи. Откладывание действий на неопределённый срок - это всё равно, что ничегонеделание. И именно поэтому я очень скептически отношусь к идее бодхичитты. Сколько общался с махаянистами, практически все придерживаются подобной позиции. Что, дескать: "когда-нибудь в будущем....". В принципе, и сам так же поступал будучи в махаяне.



> Я немного знаком с Ламрим Драгоценного Цонкапы. Собственно и там говорится, что "...сначала эту жизнь более-менее привести в порядок. Потом копить заслуги для обретения хорошего рождения. И в качестве высшей цели..." Просто под высшей целью, как мне показалось, имеется в виду не прекращение собственных омрачений и страданий (это промежуточная цель), а реализация состояния Будды, наделенного особыми свойствами.


Да, это здравый подход.



> PS а Вы уверены на счет "А уж потом, если этого покажется мало, пытаться остальных спасти"? Ведь как я понимаю, согласно Тхераваде никакого потом не будет. Цель достигнута.


Если права Махаяна - просто произойдёт переход к ней в соответствии с воззрениями Махаяны. Если же права Тхеравада то тоже не о чем беспокоится: цель достигнута. Путь пройден.

----------


## Топпер

> В махаяне тоже учат, как привести эту жизнь в порядок и достичь просветления, возможно даже за одну жизнь, но при этом проявлять сотрадание и помощь другим существам, наставлением Дхармы.


Теоретически - видимо да. Но я могу судить только по своему опыту общения с буддистами махаянистами-европейцами и тхеравадинами традиционных национальностей. По моему опыту устремлённость к состоянию Будды почти не оставляет времени на проработку ближних целей. Или, может быть, это просто свойство европейского менталитета хвататься за дальнее.

----------


## Svarog

Топпер, не сочтите за переход на личности, но Вы очень практичный человек!  :Smilie: 
("Если права Махаяна - просто произойдёт переход к ней в соответствии с воззрениями Махаяны. Если же права Тхеравада то тоже не о чем беспокоится: цель достигнута. Путь пройден.")
Только я тоже, ведь на Пути Махаяны достигается сначала Освобождение (от омрачений, страданий), а потом Просветление (в том смысле, в котором оно понимается в Махаяне).
Но если серьезно, то меня в свое время "зацепила" именно идея достижения Просветления в плане совершенного понимания реальности и с целью максимальной помощи всем существам.
В остальном не буду спорить в том, что касается сравнения колесниц, я тему открывал немного по другому поводу, просто она (тема) уползла  :Smilie: 

Относительно практик только скажу. Мне кажется, что важнейшими практиками для начала являются практика нравственного поведения и изучение сутр и трудов Учителей. Каждый день надо бороться с гордыней, гневом и жадностью. Стараться помогать нуждающимся и развивать равностное отношение ко всем. Мне кажется, когда указанное выше перестанет быть просто красивыми замусоленными словами, тогда можно сказать, что эта жизнь прожита не зря. Также для себя я считаю очень важным стараться понять философию Мадьхъямики Прасангики, т.к. я склонен к аналитическим рассуждениям.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, не сочтите за переход на личности, но Вы очень практичный человек!


Стараюсь  :Embarrassment: 



> Относительно практик только скажу. Мне кажется, что важнейшими практиками для начала являются практика нравственного поведения и изучение сутр и трудов Учителей. Каждый день надо бороться с гордыней, гневом и жадностью. Стараться помогать нуждающимся и развивать равностное отношение ко всем.


Да, это весьма важный практический момент.



> Мне кажется, когда указанное выше перестанет быть просто красивыми замусоленными словами, тогда можно сказать, что эта жизнь прожита не зря.


Согласен.



> Также для себя я считаю очень важным стараться понять философию Мадьхъямики Прасангики, т.к. я склонен к аналитическим рассуждениям.


Нагарджуна был хинаянистом  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

Я вот про мотивацию один очень практический момент хочу сказать. 
Вот слепой. Он хотел бы избавиться от слепоты, но не знает, что это такое. И самая беда в том, что в основном все вокруг тоже все слепые. Но некоторые утверждают - что нет, именно они зрячие и именно они могут вылечить. А пока слушай, как я все вижу и запоминай, чтобы когда ты увидел - ты узнал, что ты видишь!

И вот этот слепой излечивается. Он думает, что он тоже теперь зрячий. Он воспринимает то, что не воспринимают другие, но воспринимает так, как воспринимают те, кто его излечил. Ему хорошо, он думает - я излечен. Что дальше? Можно не обращать внимание на тех, кто не зрячий. Ну не видят они, что тут поделаешь? Это же их проблема. Или напротив - он думает, что надо излечивать незрячих, нужно им помогать. Начинает их лечить. И в какой-то момент понимает, что сам не излечен, а только думал о том, что преодолел слепоту. Что все это фантазия, просто заученные образы, которые из поколения в поколения передаются незрячими, имитация зрения, конструкция его, и все что он может на самом деле, это расказывать о том, какими были бы образы, если бы их можно было видеть. Можно обманывать, а можно и признаться, что он все еще незрячий, но верит, что зрячие видят именно такие образы. А можно пойти к следующему обещающему исцеление, который кажется видит на самом деле.

Сложно, да? Но представим себе, что пройдя сколько то самообманов, наконец-то все же слепой прозрел. 

И вдруг он понимает, что все что он заучивал, когда не мог увидеть - неточно, ошибочно, правда смешана с выдумкой, одно не отделить от другого. Он понимает, что излечить слепых непросто - они научились замещать зрение другими чувствами и смотреть не хотят, не доверяют своей способности видеть. И еще он понимает, что на самом деле обрести зрение - это великое чудо, и есть много ловушек на пути желающего видеть, из-за которых легко принять очередные фантазии за зрение и остановиться.

И тогда мотивация не просто обрести зрение, а обрести зрение, чтобы избавить от слепоты всех и любых (то есть кроме того, чтобы стать зрячим, стать еще и не просто поводырем слепых, когда они сами, возможно, когда-нибудь, станут видеть; но еще и стать великим лекарем, излечивающим от слепоты, а не просто дающим веру и надежду на возможное излечение) - становится решающим фактором в нахождении верного пути, без заблуждений и ошибок.

Вся проблема в множестве слепых вокруг и неизвестности, кто же зрячий, а кто лишь думает, что видит, принимая фантазии за реальность и обманываясь конструированием вследствие более искусного владения описаниями.

Я все же остаюсь с вопросом, зачем Архатам нужно было давать наставления сверять достижения со словами Будды? Почему не со словами архатов? Следовало ли Будде научить Архатов распознавать других Архатов, если речь шла о его желании, чтобы Сангха могла обходиться без него и дальше? 

Я понимаю, что недостигшим ученикам Будда мог дать наставление слово в слово запоминать его проповеди, поскольку они не могли полагаться на самих себя. Но зачем это нужно было тем Архатам, достижение которых было равным Будде и он мог это видеть и подтвердить? Кроме того, мне встречались тексты, в которых другие Архаты свидетельствовали достижение или недостижение других монахов. 

Поэтому мне трудно доверять предположению о том, что единственное, что оставил в наследство монахам Будда - это заученные наизусть проповеди о Дхамме и Винае. Единственным препятствием к этому было бы то, что из всех Архатов невозможно было найти равного Будде хотя бы по части способностей (например видеть достижения монаха напрямую и проповедовать от своего имени без ссылки на заученные дословно и буквально слова Будды)

Поэтому меня больше впечатляет (вызывает доверия) цветочная проповедь, чем версия махапариниббанасутты палийского канона.

Я бы не хотел практиковать в традиции, в которой никому кроме исторического Будды, слова которого уже не проверить, не доверено права самостоятельной проповеди, равной по силе и точности слову Будды. Если Архаты целиком и полностью согласны со словами Будды, то зачем их заучивать? Разве не было Архатов, которые не знали все слово Будды, но услышав его после - согласились бы, что так и есть? 

Если Будде удалось найти множество последователей, а ни одному из Архатов он не доверил целиком и полностью находить и приводить к Дхарме последователей (не тех, кто пришел к Будде, а самостоятельно) мне приходится усомниться в эффективности пути так описываемого Будды. Если Будда открыл всю Дхамму, ничего не утаил, то кому он говорил, что знания, которые я знаю - это листья в лесу, а которые могу передать вам - это листья в руке?

Если не нашлось ни одного полностью самостоятельного преемника Будды (а уж тем более десятков или сотен, которым открыто все то же, что открыто и Будде) - так ли ценен путь, приводящий только к личной паринирване, но не открывающей Дхамму так, чтобы ее можно было передавать без оглядки на других?

В общем, для меня все эти размышления неутешительны, особенно в ключе сопоставления Ананды и Кассапы, как основоположников с одной стороны общин (никай) Тхеравады, а с другой стороны общин (традиций) Махаяны. Ведь Тхеравада основывается в значительной степени на буквально заученных Анандой текстах, а Махаяна - на цветочной проповеди, о внеконцептуальной передаче Дхаммы (буквально - на самостоятельном прозрении ученика в то же, что видит учитель)

И как бы я глубоко ни уважал Тхераваду за сохранение слова Будды, мое уважение к Дзен существенно глубже, за сохранение прозрения Будды и совершенствования монахов не только в практике Дхаммы, но и в практике обучения Дхамме учеников, в преемственности и решительности не дать угаснуть прежде всего живой цепи Архатов-Будд. Я не знаю ничего такого о Тибетском Буддизме, что внушало бы мне особенный, индивидуальный трепет и уважение.

Надеюсь это не может никого обидеть и оскорбить - выражение любви в отношении одного человека в присутствии других?

Я ни в коем случае не принижаю Тхераваду, Тибетские традиции или что-то еще. Просто цветочная проповедь для меня самая убедительная, а Праджняпарамитасутта - самая бесконечная в постижении все новых и новых ее граней.

И, я не думаю, что необходимо какое-то объединение традиций. Иногда, может быть полезным и освежающим появление учителей, которые будут по убедительности и эффективности близки к Будде, и привлекут тем самым к себе множество учеников из всевозможных традиций. Но пусть останутся и те, кто будут хранить верность своим традициям, потому что никто не вечен и однажды община великого учителя снова угаснет, его ученики не будут столь яркими и потребуются знания тех традиций, которые не утеряли своих корней. Такова природа людей, да что людей - такова природа всей жизни во всех проявлениях.

----------


## Won Soeng

Много написал, конечно. Но в целом все к тому, что мотивация спасти всех живых существ, а не только спастись самому существенно важна прежде всего для того, чтобы избежать иллюзии, не замкнуться в мысли, что путь закончен. 

Как тот учитель. "Объясняю, объясняю, сам уже понял, а они - ни в какую!"

Да, можно просто избавиться от жажды и страданий и обрести нирвану без сверхспособностей видеть другие умы.

Но сверхспособность видеть один ум - отличается ли от сверхспособности видеть все умы? 

И если нет сверхспособности видеть все умы - можно ли не усомниться в сверхспособности видеть один ум?

А если нет сверхспособности видеть один ум - откуда взяться уверенности, что путь пройден, этот ум больше не может ввергнуть в омрачения и страдания, этот покой, эта нирвана - навсегда?

Объясняя дхарму монах сталкивается со всеми видами умов. Какие-то ему понятны, какие-то нет. Обнаруживая непонятные умы, работая с ними, он обнаруживает, что упущено что-то и в понимании своего ума.

Внутренне и внешне.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Нагарджуна был хинаянистом


Я все-таки считаю, что махаяне учил сам Будда Шакьямуни.

По крайней мере так учат в самой махаяне  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Я все же остаюсь с вопросом, зачем Архатам нужно было давать наставления сверять достижения со словами Будды? Почему не со словами архатов?


Потому что многие архаты вообще не могли толково научить. Например один из первых архатов - Ассаджи - так вообще на вопрос ещё-тогда-мирянина-Сарипутты его обучить, ответил, что не знает как изложить учение и по этому вопросу лучше обратиться к Будде. Но Сарипутта всё равно настоял, и Ассаджи поведал ему всего пару строф (которые Сарипутта понял, но другие явно не поняли бы). Именно поэтому нужен Будда. Он учит _качественно_!

,)


PS> А вот я всегда остаюсь с вопросом, почему люди не хотят изучать то, чему учил Будда непосредственно, а хотят изучать то, что говорят вторичные по отношению к Будде люди.. ,)

----------


## Топпер

> Я все-таки считаю, что махаяне учил сам Будда Шакьямуни.
> 
> По крайней мере так учат в самой махаяне


Было бы странно, если бы в ней учили, что Будда не учил Махаяне  :Smilie:

----------

Sforza (26.10.2010), Zom (26.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, остается не понятным, почему же Будда остановился на том, что Архаты не могут излагать учение, а могут (по версии Тхеравады) лишь дословно повторять сказанное Готамой? В дзен один из наиболее впечатлительных постулатов - каждый ученик одновременно и учитель. Разумеется не все дзен-мастера становятся хорошими учителями. Кому-то достаточно и просто реализации. Но традиция живет именно передачей Дхармы - то есть права совершенно самостоятельно, не оборачиваясь ни на кого представлять традицию, учить монахов, передавать Дхарму. И в дзен считается, что такое право впервые предоставил Будда Махакашьяпе в своей цветочной проповеди. В Тхераваде же считается, что Будда не оставил ни одного последователя. Только заученные наизусть сутры. История дзен мне кажется более разумной. Дать удочку и научить ей пользоваться - больше, чем накормить рыбой.

Есть версия, что цветочная проповедь не более чем поздний фольклор. Однако, не исключена версия и о том, что палийская версия махапариниббанасутты - не более чем ответ на раскол и отделение махасангхиков.

Хотя, меня смущает здесь то, что вопросы винаи (то есть по сути дела - защиты сангхи от ошибок и, в общем-то, поражение в правах Архатов, которые должны вести себя так, как предписывает Будда, а не так, как они видят своим совершенным пробужденным умом) Будда решал лично и мнения о том, какие поправки вносить в винаю можно, а какие - нельзя он не оставил на усмотрение тех Архатов, которые опытнее именно в смысле учительства, организации общины, а целиком закрыл, до такой степени, что потребовалось проводить соборы. Он оставил механизм, в котором Архаты должны наставлять новых монахов, пока те не станут монахами, но не проверил качество этого механизма? Или понял, что никогда не сможет этого добиться? 

В общем, у меня много вопросов к тому Будде, как его описывает Тхеравада.

----------


## Топпер

> Начинает их лечить. И в какой-то момент понимает, что сам не излечен, а только думал о том, что преодолел слепоту.


Это не страшно. Главное чтобы вначале прошёл курс лечения. А там сам будет делать выводы и оценки. Потому, как более вероятно, что он действительно излечился. 



> Что все это фантазия, просто заученные образы, которые из поколения в поколения передаются незрячими, имитация зрения, конструкция его, и все что он может на самом деле, это расказывать о том, какими были бы образы, если бы их можно было видеть.


Архаты видят Ниббану столь же отчётливо, как и Будда.



> И еще он понимает, что на самом деле обрести зрение - это великое чудо, и есть много ловушек на пути желающего видеть, из-за которых легко принять очередные фантазии за зрение и остановиться.


О чём и речь. Это позиция Махаяны, которая считает, что Тхеравада - это по сути, ловушка на пути.



> И тогда мотивация не просто обрести зрение, а обрести зрение, чтобы избавить от слепоты всех и любых (то есть кроме того, чтобы стать зрячим, стать еще и не просто поводырем слепых, когда они сами, возможно, когда-нибудь, станут видеть; но еще и стать великим лекарем, излечивающим от слепоты, а не просто дающим веру и надежду на возможное излечение) - становится решающим фактором в нахождении верного пути, без заблуждений и ошибок.


Простите, но это идеализм. Похлеще чем ожидать коммунизма через 10 поколений.



> Вся проблема в множестве слепых вокруг и неизвестности, кто же зрячий, а кто лишь думает, что видит, принимая фантазии за реальность и обманываясь конструированием вследствие более искусного владения описаниями.


Не описаниями. Здесь вы делаете принципиальную ошибку. Ниббана не описаниями достигается, а личным опытом. Личным видением.



> Я все же остаюсь с вопросом, зачем Архатам нужно было давать наставления сверять достижения со словами Будды? Почему не со словами архатов?


Потому, что был жив Будда. Кроме того и Сарипутта и Моггаллана были наставниками монахов. Не только сам Будда.



> Следовало ли Будде научить Архатов распознавать других Архатов, если речь шла о его желании, чтобы Сангха могла обходиться без него и дальше?


А они и распознавали.



> Я понимаю, что недостигшим ученикам Будда мог дать наставление слово в слово запоминать его проповеди, поскольку они не могли полагаться на самих себя. Но зачем это нужно было тем Архатам, достижение которых было равным Будде и он мог это видеть и подтвердить?


Уважение. Лучше Будды никто сказать не мог. Зачем же придумывать своё, когда сохранено слово Будды?



> Кроме того, мне встречались тексты, в которых другие Архаты свидетельствовали достижение или недостижение других монахов.


Свидетельствовали. Например Ананда достиг архатства уже после Париниббаны Будды. Архаты его признали Архатом.



> Поэтому мне трудно доверять предположению о том, что единственное, что оставил в наследство монахам Будда - это заученные наизусть проповеди о Дхамме и Винае. Единственным препятствием к этому было бы то, что из всех Архатов невозможно было найти равного Будде хотя бы по части способностей (например видеть достижения монаха напрямую и проповедовать от своего имени без ссылки на заученные дословно и буквально слова Будды)


Будда понимал, что оставив старшего он рано или поздно привёл бы Сангху в положени РКЦ с его паизмом.



> Я бы не хотел практиковать в традиции, в которой никому кроме исторического Будды, слова которого уже не проверить, не доверено права самостоятельной проповеди, равной по силе и точности слову Будды.


Вот мы и имеем в Махаяне на сегодняшний день то, что имеем  :Frown: 
И женатых монахов, и пьющих мирян и лам и т.д. 



> Если Архаты целиком и полностью согласны со словами Будды, то зачем их заучивать?


Чтобы сохранить для потомков.



> Разве не было Архатов, которые не знали все слово Будды, но услышав его после - согласились бы, что так и есть?


Были таковые. Но Дхамма тоже со временем искажается. Поэтому Будда предпринял меры для того, чтобы Дхамма и Виная сохранялись долго. Сарипутта как-то спрашивал Будду на эту тему: у кого из Будд прошлого Дхамма сохранялась долго.



> Если Будде удалось найти множество последователей, а ни одному из Архатов он не доверил целиком и полностью находить и приводить к Дхарме последователей (не тех, кто пришел к Будде, а самостоятельно) мне приходится усомниться в эффективности пути так описываемого Будды.


Откуда вы всё это берёте? Старшие Тхеры постригали в монахи и вели своих учеников уже при жизни Будды.



> Если Будда открыл всю Дхамму, ничего не утаил, то кому он говорил, что знания, которые я знаю - это листья в лесу, а которые могу передать вам - это листья в руке?


Он говорил, что знает столько, сколько листьев в лесу. А даёт столько сколько листьев в горсти потому, что остальные знания не будут на пользу. Не ведут они к Ниббане.

А ещё он говорил, что не прячет Дхамму в сжатой ладони. Всё, что нужно для просветления он дал.



> В общем, для меня все эти размышления неутешительны, особенно в ключе сопоставления Ананды и Кассапы, как основоположников с одной стороны общин (никай) Тхеравады, а с другой стороны общин (традиций) Махаяны. Ведь Тхеравада основывается в значительной степени на буквально заученных Анандой текстах, а Махаяна - на цветочной проповеди, о внеконцептуальной передаче Дхаммы (буквально - на самостоятельном прозрении ученика в то же, что видит учитель)


Проблема в том, что у вас каждый учитель видит что-то своё. Отнюдь не всегда верное с т.з. Дхаммы.
Один институт женатых монахов чего стоит.

----------

Raudex (27.10.2010), Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Zom (26.10.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> По моему опыту устремлённость к состоянию Будды почти не оставляет времени на проработку ближних целей. Или, может быть, это просто свойство европейского менталитета хвататься за дальнее.


хм, честно  по своему опыту я сталкиваюсь наоборот.
точнее, как бы объяснить, уж не сочтите за переход на личности, последователи тхеравады казались мне всегда более жесткими, сухими, как этакие солдаты на посту, забывая, что рядом живое существо оно нуждается в метте, и только твердя о дисциплине.
 махаянцы же (ну скажем дзенцы по большей части) наоборот более открыты сердцем, излучая такую любовь, от которой я плакала, понимая что не в силах мое сердце принять вооооооот столько доброты, что независимо от того, что у тебя там в уме, тебя уже любят
к чему это я, к тому, что не понимаю как может учить доброте, состраданию, мудрости и пути к просветлению тот, кто не умеет этого делать по отношению к себе. и это для меня один из важнейших факторов
но при более внимательном подходе я поняла, что это наверно случайность, или просто что называется "вы просто еще не встретили нужных людей." и таких людей, хватающихся за дальнее, или ненужное, ровно как и там и там.

----------


## Топпер

Вы же бываете в Химках. Можете увидеть сингалов. Они не производят впечатления жёстких и сухих. Наши тхеравадины (в т.ч. и я) да, пожёстче и посуше. Но не намного.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> точнее, как бы объяснить, уж не сочтите за переход на личности, последователи тхеравады казались мне всегда более жесткими, сухими, как этакие солдаты на посту, забывая, что рядом живое существо оно нуждается в метте, и только твердя о дисциплине.


На самом деле то что вам кажется жёсткостью, на деле вполне может быть доброжелательностью. Например, Аджан Чаа, которого считают архатом, говорил, что мол не смотрите, что иногда я с вами поступаю жёстко, на самом деле каждое моё действите наполнено доброжелательностью. Про куда более известного аджана Мана (который считается чуть ли не самым крутым монахом прошлого столетия), так вообще такие слухи идут, что он был чуть ли не чёрствый как бревно, говорил жесткими рублеными фразами, вообщем никоим образом не создавал впечатление "вместилища доброты". И тем не менее, как говорят, и сиддхи у него были вполную развиты, и архатства достиг. А учил очень "сухо" и "жёстко".

Меня вот наоборот больше смущает, когда человек расплывчатый как кисель, весь такой добрый, мягкий - а внутри по существу оказывается, что либо у него в голове какая-нить совершенно эзотерическая каша (как у кришнаитов, которые тоже все весёлые и добрые; или как у девочек из свидетелей иеговы), или же ему откровенно на всё пофигу (включая и тебя) - таких, кстати, Будда называл "скользкими как рыба", которые увиливают от любых воззрений, говоря что не имеют такой точки зрения, не имеют иной и т.д., или же это просто такая маска, образ, показывающий его "святую мягкость" - а как только заденешь за живое, так взрывается похлеще атомной бомбы.

----------

Raudex (27.10.2010), Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Zatsunen (26.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (27.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Бханте Топпер, благодарю за разъяснение, часть вопросов нашла свои ответы. Но в результате возникли другие.
Раз Сарипутта и Могаллана учили монахов уже при Будде и могли признавать Архатов, как же так случилось, что все же возник раскол? Были ли Архатами те, кто отошел от слова Будды? 

Я как раз согласен с точкой зрения того, что не стоило оставлять одного старшего над всеми. На мой взгляд действительно важным является именно идея обучения учителей и надежный механизм признания Архатов, та самая передача Дхармы, которая до сих пор присутствует в дзен, с тройным подтверждением. 

В конечном итоге, предвидеть, что каждый учитель будет учить немного по своему и будет передавать лишь часть сутт ученикам, отбирая по их способностям наиболее полезные - наверное Будда вполне мог. И что в конечном итоге проблема с встречей монахов разных учителей и возникновения споров - тоже исключена быть не могла (наверняка дискуссии между монахами, в том числе Архатами, происходили и при самом Будде, это же есть в суттах). 

Таким образом, сказать, что буквальное сохранение проповедей защитит Дхамму от упадка можно только при условии, что так же будет защищена и традиция ясного признания Архатства (а не простого старшинства монахов в Сангхе), ведь ожидать того, что сутты будут заучиваться и передаваться без постижения их смысла - рано или поздно следовало. И что тем не менее, эти сутты кого-то поразят и пробудят, вплоть до обретения Архатства, но при этом без знания Сутт и Винаи. И что эти Архаты будут вокруг возрождать утерянную Дхарму и Винаю по собственному разумению, не имея полноценной опоры в виде Арьясангхи. А потом ученики этих Архатов будут между собой дискутировать.

Возможно ли, что Будда вообще не предполагал, что через 2500 лет его последователи будут переводить сутты на сотни языков? Я еще могу допустить, что Будда среди бесчисленных потоков дхамм уделил бы значение тому, что конкретно Топпер и БТР будут дискутировать на Буддийском форуме, какая традиция заслуживает большего доверия.

А в целом - мне кажется, что с учетом уже происходившего упадка Дхаммы 2000 лет назад и ее неоднократных возрождений - все это разнообразие традиций необходимо. 

Даже если в какой-то сангхе здесь и сейчас нет ни одного Архата, может так случиться, что проповеди Дхармы смогут пробудить тех, кто к ней открыт и практически в одном шаге от Дхармы. И если вдруг однажды будет Тхеравада развиваться быстрее других традиций это вовсе не значит, что в другой момент верх не возьмет какая-то из этих самых других. 

Могу лишь дать личное обещание, если на то хватит способностей в этой жизни, не упускать из виду сохраненного слова Будды ни в палийском, ни в санскритском, ни в китайском или тибетском канонах, пока не устраню все сомнения и заблуждения, а тем более после того.

----------


## Топпер

> Раз Сарипутта и Могаллана учили монахов уже при Будде и могли признавать Архатов, как же так случилось, что все же возник раскол? Были ли Архатами те, кто отошел от слова Будды?


Думаю, что не были. Как не был им Девадатта.



> Я как раз согласен с точкой зрения того, что не стоило оставлять одного старшего над всеми. На мой взгляд действительно важным является именно идея обучения учителей и надежный механизм признания Архатов, та самая передача Дхармы, которая до сих пор присутствует в дзен, с тройным подтверждением.


На мой взгляд слабость такой модели в которой всё зависит *только* от трёх учителей в возможности появления непросветлённых. Стоит появится одному-двум непросветлённым, как система пойдёт продуцировать непросветлённых. 
в этом смысле сверка с суттами ещё один хороший механизм. Он не даст слишком сильно отойти от первоисточника.



> Таким образом, сказать, что буквальное сохранение проповедей защитит Дхамму от упадка можно только при условии, что так же будет защищена и традиция ясного признания Архатства (а не простого старшинства монахов в Сангхе), ведь ожидать того, что сутты будут заучиваться и передаваться без постижения их смысла - рано или поздно следовало.


Будда  и выразил это в предсказании упадка Дхаммы.



> Возможно ли, что Будда вообще не предполагал, что через 2500 лет его последователи будут переводить сутты на сотни языков? Я еще могу допустить, что Будда среди бесчисленных потоков дхамм уделил бы значение тому, что конкретно Топпер и БТР будут дискутировать на Буддийском форуме, какая традиция заслуживает большего доверия.


Здесь ничего сказать не могу.



> А в целом - мне кажется, что с учетом уже происходившего упадка Дхаммы 2000 лет назад и ее неоднократных возрождений - все это разнообразие традиций необходимо.


В общем то да. В этом в некотором смысле, сила Дхаммы.

----------


## Sforza

> Матросами они могут быть. Капитаном нет.


Мы здесь каждый сам себе капитан, и ведём своё судно в заданном направлении,согласуясь с картами оставленными Буддой и собственным опытом.




> Важнее добраться. За ради этого и плывут. А плыть ради самого процесса плавания - это уже просто прогулочный круиз по Средиземному морю.


Вопрос был риторический. :Cool: 





> Архаты же - совершенно не обязательно являются хорошими учителями и совершенно не обязательно знают психику другого.


Вам бы написать это сообщение на пару страниц пораньше)))).

----------


## Топпер

> Мы здесь каждый сам себе капитан, и ведём своё судно в заданном направлении,согласуясь с картами оставленными Буддой и собственным опытом.


Всё равно это уже не капитан-первооткрыватель. Хотя, без сомнения, и их результат достоин уважения и стремления повторить.

----------


## Нагфа

> На самом деле то что вам кажется жёсткостью, на деле вполне может быть доброжелательностью. Например, Аджан Чаа, которого считают архатом, говорил, что мол не смотрите, что иногда я с вами поступаю жёстко, на самом деле каждое моё действите наполнено доброжелательностью. Про куда более известного аджана Мана (который считается чуть ли не самым крутым монахом прошлого столетия), так вообще такие слухи идут, что он был чуть ли не чёрствый как бревно, говорил жесткими рублеными фразами, вообщем никоим образом не создавал впечатление "вместилища доброты". И тем не менее, как говорят, и сиддхи у него были вполную развиты, и архатства достиг. А учил очень "сухо" и "жёстко".


Зом, я Вас поняла. я говорю немного не об этом. приведенные Вами случаи я знаю.
я не о том, что человек (в рамках моих высказываний - монах, учитель дхармы) может внешне быть сухим, а внутренне. отказывает самому себе в доброте, а выдает как будто "так и должно быть".  и мне удивительно что многие это принимают за чистую монету
но это опять таки вне рамках темы, сорри

----------


## Топпер

> я не о том, что человек (в рамках моих высказываний - монах, учитель дхармы) может внешне быть сухим, а внутренне. отказывает самому себе в доброте, а выдает как будто "так и должно быть".  и мне удивительно что многие это принимают за чистую монету
> но это опять таки вне рамках темы, сорри


Странно. Обычно у нас наоборот говорят, что не научившись любить себя не будет любви и к другим. Аджан Бхахм, кстати, на эту тему тоже кое-что писал.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> с целью максимальной помощи *всем* существам.


Я хочу только уточнить один момент. Вы считаете что число существ в самсаре конечно?
Если да, то самсара подобна некоей банальной бутылке.

Если нет, что чем так благо принятие обетов подобных обетов принятых вами? Значит ли это что кто-то не принимая обеты Махаяны поступает плохо, и должен их принимать, а значит число помогающих друг другу существ будет бесконечно увеличиваться?

----------

Читтадхаммо (30.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> я не о том, что человек (в рамках моих высказываний - монах, учитель дхармы) может внешне быть сухим, а внутренне. отказывает самому себе в доброте, а выдает как будто "так и должно быть". и мне удивительно что многие это принимают за чистую монету


А чтоб это определить, вы должны очень хорошо лично знать такого человека.

----------


## Svarog

> Я хочу только уточнить один момент. Вы считаете что число существ в самсаре конечно?
> Если да, то самсара подобна некоей банальной бутылке.
> 
> Если нет, что чем так благо принятие обетов подобных обетов принятых вами? Значит ли это что кто-то не принимая обеты Махаяны поступает плохо, и должен их принимать, а значит число помогающих друг другу существ будет бесконечно увеличиваться?


Я полагаю, что живых существ бесконечное множество и это делает Цель  колоссально труднодостижимой (если не сказать - недостижимой  :Smilie: ).
Никто ничего не должен принимать, если не считает, что это следует принять.

----------

Михаил Макушев (27.10.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> остается не понятным, почему же Будда остановился на том, что Архаты не могут излагать учение, а могут (по версии Тхеравады) лишь дословно повторять сказанное Готамой?


Потомучто они не имеют столько мудрости сколько Он сам. У них достаточно мудрости для Архатства, но не для того чтобы других учить.

Даже Архаты могут выражаться не совсем удачно.  


Однако Париниббана идентична для Архата и Будды.


Насчет Винаи: Да, Будда позволил устранить некоторые мелкие правила. Причина того почему эти правила не были удалины, наверное в том чтоб другие не сказали что "_Будда только что умер, а его ученики уже удаляют правила своего Учителя_".

Будда имел основания для правил. Никто не может знать лучше самого Будды, причину правила. 



Насчет своих идей: Пока человек не избавилься от Авиджы, то очень вероятно что его суждения могут быть под влияние Авиджи.  По этому безопасней всего цитировать сутты, которые были сказаны самим Буддой - самым лучшим учителем.

----------

Raudex (28.10.2010), Zom (28.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Но это и значит, что Архата все еще можно улучшить  :Smilie:  Научить его учить. Для себя Архат уже достиг достаточно. Но как Бодхисаттва - еще есть к чему стремиться. Может это и есть Махаяна? Архаты учили все хуже и хуже, их становилось все меньше и меньше... Вах, добрые сердцем Архаты-Бодхисаттвы не выдержали и решили - так дальше продолжаться не может. Начинаем махаянить! Все Архаты, кто не созрел - будут дозревать в Нирване, которая почти как Ниббана, но на самой границе Сансары. Мы их тоже спасем, потом, когда спасем сначала всех чувствующих существ  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Но это и значит, что Архата все еще можно улучшить


Их париниббана идентична. Они полностью избавились от 10 оков. Но при жизни есть разницы между Архатами, и между Архатом и Буддой.

Были Архаты которые владели супер возможностями. Были Архаты которые имели больше знания, больше/меньше джхан. 

Сарипутта имел больше мудрости, Маха Моггаланы имел больше медитативных достижений. Архат Ананда имел супер память. 


Да, Архат может узнать больше Дхаммы. Но самые главные Азы он знает, и ложных возрений не имеет.

Eсть минимальный уровень для париниббаны (Архат освобожденый мудростью и минимальными джханами), и есть максимальное развитие при существовании (Будда). Но париниббана одна и таже.


Кстати сам Канон был сохранен для нас,  Архатами. Будда книг не писал... 

Если бы не было 1го собора Архатов - то сутты нам бы не дошли.

----------


## Топпер

> Но это и значит, что Архата все еще можно улучшить


Нет. Архат принадлежит к Асекасангхе - с неучащимся более.



> Архаты учили все хуже и хуже,


???
Откуда такие выводы?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Архат принадлежит к Асекасангхе - с неучащимся более.
> 
> ???
> Откуда такие выводы?


Будда сначала тоже сомневался, стоит ли учить людей  :Wink:  Но таки начал учить.

Неучащиеся более это же не значит, что более нечему научиться. Вопрос только в мотивации.

А выводы - не выводы, а предположения шутейного характера. Весь пост со смайликами, не принимайте близко к сердцу  :Smilie: 

Хотя, конечно, кроме доли шутки есть еще и мое вполне устойчивое мнение, что не на пустом месте возникла Махаяна, совсем не на пустом. Что-то не так все же было с Архатами. И Будда знал, что так будет, поэтому и отвел лишь 500 лет. 

И бороться сейчас со всем этим разнообразием школ - донкихотство. Учиться и практиковать следует в выбранной, к другим относиться с уважением - поскольку сделанный выбор может вполне оказаться неокончательным.

Как говорится, если бога нет - зачем грозить в небо кулаком? А если есть - зачем портить отношения?  :Wink: 

Будем Архатами - сомнения отпадут. А до тех пор копья ломать можно и с оглядкой на собственные эмоции.

----------


## Топпер

> Хотя, конечно, кроме доли шутки есть еще и мое вполне устойчивое мнение, что не на пустом месте возникла Махаяна, совсем не на пустом.


Естественно не на пустом. Человеческая природа сильна.



> Что-то не так все же было с Архатами. И Будда знал, что так будет, поэтому и отвел лишь 500 лет.


С Архатами всё в порядке. С людьми проблемы. Слишком сложная доктрина. Не все готовы принимать. Это даже по нашему форуму хорошо видно. Поэтому появились версии в том или ином виде обещающие существование в Нирване. А оттуда уже и до реглигии было недалеко. Собственно говоря, почему индуизм и возрадился.



> И бороться сейчас со всем этим разнообразием школ - донкихотство. Учиться и практиковать следует в выбранной


а никто и не борется. Выбор - личное дело каждого. Единственное чего хочется, это более объективного представления информации. А то сейчас положение такое



> , к другим относиться с уважением - поскольку сделанный выбор может вполне оказаться неокончательным.


Чтобы подстраховаться? Авось придется к ним переходить?  :Wink:

----------

Won Soeng (30.10.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> Но это и значит, что Архата все еще можно улучшить   Все Архаты, кто не созрел - будут дозревать в Нирване, которая почти как Ниббана, но на самой границе Сансары.


Ну и как прикажете отвечать на шутейное предположение если затронут очень серьезный вопрос?  :Smilie: 

Не уверен, что Архатов можно и нужно спасти, у меня сложилось мнение, что они "потеряны" для нашего сансарного мира.
Можете привести хоть какую то авторитетную базу для Вашего предположения или оно совсем "от фонаря"?
Да, я слышал что-то про привязанность к Нирване, но мне кажется что привязанность к Нирване и реализация Нирваны это разные вещи. В одном случае остается некая концепция и тогда существо существует. В реализованной Нирване, если можно к ней применить предлог "в", нет концепций по определению, т.е. нет существования в сансарическом смысле.

----------

Zom (29.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Да, я слышал что-то про привязанность к Нирване, но мне кажется что привязанность к Нирване и реализация Нирваны это разные вещи. В одном случае остается некая концепция и тогда существо существует. В реализованной Нирване, если можно к ней применить предлог "в", нет концепций по определению, т.е. нет существования в сансарическом смысле.


Кстати в суттах ненавязчиво говорится про возможность привязанности к ниббане. Об этом в частности дословно есть в МН 1, но правда нет уверенности в том что там не говорится алегорически вообще обо всём. Некоторые учителя утверждают что может быть такая привязанность у не-буддистов, ибо в сутте написано, другие же ссылаются на то, что это не так, и там ниббана не настоящая (т.е. некоторые брахманы ниббаной считали что угодно - например, полностью развитую возможность наслаждаться чувственными удовольствиями - об этом есть кажысь в ДН 1). Ну и аргумент такой, что Будда имел в виду здесь вот эту "неправильную ниббану брахманов", о которой упоминал в ДН1.

Однако в суттах есть ещё такой важный момент, когда говорится, что практикующий в медитации направляет ум на ниббану, разочаровавшись во всём сконструированном, и видит её как подлинное освобождение (т.е. видит ниббану объектом ума). НО при этом из-за "восторжения Дхаммой" и "страстью к Дхамме" он полностью не освобождается, а отбрасывает только 5 низших пут и становится анагамином. Тоже круто, но всё-таки не архат. Что именно имеется в виду под "восторжением и страстью к Дхамме" не совсем понятно, но поскольку это идёт в контексте ниббаны, возможно привязанность к феномену ниббаны. 

Я думаю здесь тоже лежат предпосылки к дальнейшему выстроению теории о "не-до-ниббане архатов". Если немного поиграть в глухой телефон, то теоретически можно в итоге сделать такой вывод, хотя он будет по существу уже полностью ложным.

----------

Sforza (29.10.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Однако в суттах есть ещё такой важный момент, когда говорится, что практикующий в медитации направляет ум на ниббану, разочаровавшись во всём сконструированном, и видит её как подлинное освобождение (т.е. видит ниббану объектом ума). НО при этом из-за "восторжения Дхаммой" и "страстью к Дхамме" он полностью не освобождается, а отбрасывает только 5 низших пут и становится анагамином. Тоже круто, но всё-таки не архат. Что именно имеется в виду под "восторжением и страстью к Дхамме" не совсем понятно, но поскольку это идёт в контексте ниббаны, возможно привязанность к феномену ниббаны.


В идеале такой серьёзный козырь должен был достать из рукава кто-нибудь из представителей Махаяны.)))Как жаль,что они так слабо знакомы с суттами...как жаль.)))

----------

